
Vladimir Putin Is Replacing Microsoft Programs with Domestic Software - oever
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-27/moscow-drops-microsoft-outlook-as-putin-urges-self-sufficiency
======
neverminder
This sounds like a good opportunity for Russian state to embrace linux if they
haven't already? Munich looks like a good example of successful move out of
Microsoft ecosystem
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux)).

~~~
sqeaky
When this happens there will be some American politicians claiming that Linux
is communism, that open source is socialism and stupid things like "American
pay for software" and other non-sense.

How do mitigate damage this causes before it gains any traction?

~~~
goalieca
No concern. All the multi-national corps use it. Even Microsoft.

------
eatbitseveryday
Makes sense from one aspect, which is NSA and Microsoft sharing information,
such as undisclosed bugs or security flaws with each other[1].

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-06-14/u-s-
agenci...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-06-14/u-s-agencies-
said-to-swap-data-with-thousands-of-firms)

------
kushti
Talks on replacing Microsoft software were started back in 90s so before
Putin. Also, the article is about Moscow city, so the proper title would be
"Sergey Sobyanin Is Replacing Microsoft Programs..." if westerners are so fond
of mentioning names of Russian officials.

~~~
hd4
Vladimir Putin is a far more politically-newsworthy name though.

------
meira
I hope Brazil government one day will do the same. We had in the past a great
federal investment in free software, but now most of the commitment was
abandoned.

------
legitster
I have to imagine a couple of things are going on here. 1\. "Buy it local",
always a popular political stance, seems to be part of an anti-foreign
movement globally. 2\. More opportunities for kickbacks and lobbying now that
the market is opened up to local bidders. 3\. But I have to imagine the real
motivation here is that Russia foresees a future where trade with the rest of
the West is unreliable or shut down altogether. Whether through sanctions or a
doubling down on their annexation projects.

